# Whew long evening!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Took the kids to a show and I am sooo exhausted! They haven't shown in a month. 
Their girls are still lil ethiopians compared to the other goats but it was still fun. There were a lot more exhibitors at this fair. It was nice to see some familiar faces from the past show/shows. 
My son finished in the middle of the pack for showmanship, my daughter finished not as well, but I told her to keep trying. 
The sad thing about it for my daughter is she is 12, and up against kids that have had lots more experience showing - all those kids were older than her too... I told her I'd get some books, and start testing her on stuff <stuff even I don't know>, that away by next summer she has the 4-1-1 hehe 

The judge was pretty brutal though, VERY picky. Everyone was saying he was super picky and I don't think some exhibitors cared much for it. In fact, I think they said he may be a judge at the state fair, and some aren't going to show because of it, but they will take their kids for the market classes.

Anyway, my daughters doe didn't do as well this time, but we're still having the same problem with her doe - she's a lighter framed doe, but I still think she's fine for a first year project, she definitely has become very well behaved and ready to go, so that in itself is a big accomplishment 

My son finished 2nd in his does percentage breeding class. So that made him really happy.

The only downfall was how they did things. 
They did showmanship first. They were supposed to do commercial does and Market whethers next, but there was something wrong with the weights, so some had to be weighed again. Instead of making everyone wait they did let the dairy goats go.

But then they did this....
0-3 mo percentage does, then fullblood/pureblood does, bucks, all other breed 
3-6 mo the same as above, and so on.
So by the time we got to 6-9mo Percentage doe it was about 9:30-10:00pm.
They wanted us to wait to get the kids checks until after the show? I asked the kids to go ask them again and finally right before the end of the show they each got a check and were very happy about it :wink: 
We didn't leave until just after 11pm....when we got there just before 4pm...

Oh....I forgot to mention....the breeds classes were open...most everyone was older teens or adults. My kids were brave going up against adults :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow this post sure got berried in a hurry... Sorry about that... :hug: 



It takes practice and time.... they will get the hang of it soon....tell them not to give up....each time will get easier.... 

Some judges are quite picky... that is for sure.... it doesn't help if you have a goat kid ... that reached the age of over the 3 months and is placed in the 6 to 9 month old class...it seems that always ...they don't do well... because the older bucks or Does have some growth and more bulk going on.....it doesn't mean that your goat is bad... it is just young... It can be a cruel world at the shows...but ...there is always a next time...practice..... work with the goat and they will be pro's in no time...... :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much Pam  I am reminding them that they are doing fine, as long as they are having fun and trying that is all they can do. Next year we hope to get started on prepping them earlier -- feeding that is so they will hopefully have a better advantage than this year since we just didn't really know what the goats should look like, how to feed show goats, etc.. I explained it's not about winning, it's about learning and having fun. 

I don't know how other fairs are but most kids do get $$ when they show. Even if it's $5.00. My son did win $15.00 and my daughter won $10.00 so that sure made their night 
They received checks from the last fair they showed in today, so right now they think they are rich LOL


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow they win money! That is a fun incentive for them! :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep  Every fair/show is different, but majority either pay $20 for first, the $5 less after that. Or $15, then $5 less after that for each placing <15,10, 5, 4, etc>. But this one also paid all the kids at least $10, so that was a nice surprise


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks so much Pam


 No problem..... tell to be strong....keep their heads held high and proud.....and they can achieve anything.... win or lose.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow my fair does not pay any money. But they get ribbons and if they win trophy's and banners.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

We get money. It's $10 for 1st, $9 for 2nd, $8 for 3rd, etc. Then, since we show for both open and 4-H, the premium money is doubled. It just adds to the fun of the show!

It will take your kids a couple of shows before they are confident in themselves enough to show super duper well, but I think they are well on their way. How many shows have they shown at?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Some of the fairs here give a plaque with the first place finishers along with ribbon and $$. I think the premiums are only for the breed or open though don't think any we've been to have paid for showmanship. This particular show they even gave out exhibitor t-shirts to the kids, and my son's age group in showmanship all got a misc. hat. 

So far they have done 3 shows. Our county's youth expo show is on Thurs. THen they will probably go to a show on Aug 2nd. That show will probably be their last show this season, but we'll see. There is a show Thurs night we'd like to attend if the youth expo show doesn't take very long.


----------



## Wolffy (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow! I'm eleven, I plan to show my goats ( when I get them ) in local fairs and stuff. And probably local pet shows, cause they'd be my pets. 

Tell your kids they did awesome and I'm going to have to be brave like that too. DX :doh:


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Just put it all down as learning what to look for at your next goat show,, I am thinking seriously about showing the new reg buck I just bought from my Boer Goat breeder/ feed dealer this weekend,, so it will all be new for me, I am only used to dog shows where I show my Akitas.. :shrug: Your children will thank you later on for all your support mom,, it's great your there for them in their fun days showing their animals.. :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

THanks so much  I am very proud of them as they are typically very shy to do anything around people they don't know and an audience. They have lots to learn, and hopefully when winter comes we can sit down and learn lots of 'goatie' stuff together as there is a lot I need to learn too.

Good Luck Wolffy next year when you show, You'll do great! Once you get past the 'stage fright' part, then you just start worrying about you, your goat and the judge - forget the audience. My 12yr old daughter is extremely timid, and she did great. Even if she doesn't know as much about goats as the other kids her age, just getting out there, and proving to herself that she can overcome being so shy, that is a bigger accomplishment 

Jberter - Good Luck with your buck! How exciting  You'll definitely have to keep us updated on how he does!


----------

